# Lost one of our own at Whistler yesterday :(



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Just posted on Hood RATS Facebook page; Prayers to his wife Jen and his family:

It is with the heaviest of hearts that we post this. Matt Klee, our president, the heart and soul of HRATS, passed away at Whistler yesterday, 5/30, while doing what he loved: riding bikes on "amazeballs" dirt. Matt was kind, thoughtful, level-headed, and he brought the mountain biking community in the Gorge together like no one else could. He gave his heart and soul to making better trails for all of us. Our thoughts are with his wife Jen and the rest of the Klee family. We'll remember him forever.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

So sad to hear....prayers to his family.....what happen


----------



## ShiverMeTimbers (Jun 14, 2011)

I only met Matt once at Dirty Fingers over beers, but he was the one of the most genuine, inviting people I met since moving to the Gorge. So sorry to hear. He embodied stoke and love for the sport and the people involved in it. He will be dearly missed.


----------



## ShiverMeTimbers (Jun 14, 2011)

btw, I've been SMT for a long time on other sites... not trolling, especially in light of this news. weird irony.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

I didn't really know him, but I frequently experience firsthand just how much he did for the trails in Hood River.

Just an astounding contributor in so many ways. Tireless in his efforts, and by all accounts, a wonderful, energetic guy.

He will be missed greatly by all.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sad news

Here is a link:

U.S. man dies after injury in Whistler Mountain Bike Park | Whistler | Pique Newsmagazine | Whistler, CANADA


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Rest in Power Matt*

My thoughts are with his family. Sad, sad news.

We in the PNW owe him a debt for all the amazing work he's done for our trails. An inspiration.

May the wind be at his back.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

But for the grace of god, there go I.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Wow, so sad to hear about this. I didn't know him, but anything like this is terrible. Positive thoughts and prayers to him and his family.


----------



## bumster22 (Feb 15, 2004)

Sad news, prayers to his family.


----------

